# What's your favorite Cheat Meal



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 7, 2013)

What's your favorite cheat meal? What is the one thing that you look forward to eating?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a loaded question. In the brief two minutes I have been thinking about it I have had several meals pop in my head.
although this is not a meal... Potato skins are jumping in and out of my mind. Cinnamon rolls. Some type of cream based sauce(vodka/cream/basil/tomato specifically) on gnocchi sounds really good.

im hungry and need a cheat day now... Thx alot!


----------



## girpy (Feb 7, 2013)

Deep dish all meat pizza....... Mmmm


----------



## benzo (Feb 7, 2013)

All you can eat sushi


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 7, 2013)

Wendy's triple baconator.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 7, 2013)

Sushi and In N Out Burger!!!


----------



## cck99352 (Feb 7, 2013)

All you can eat sushi buffet.... typical "after legs" meal....


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 8, 2013)

Pizza, cheese burgers, BBQ and a Big Mac with fries. 

I thought sushi was healthy. Just rice and fish. Maybe I assumed wrong.


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2013)

General tso chicken, fried chicken, beer, brownies, pasta, eggplant parmigiana on french bread.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mexican food. That and pizza. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 8, 2013)

Lately BBQ ....


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 8, 2013)

at morning,at 10 to 11 a.m.  i prefer peanut butter with bananas,like elvis,and milk


at noon,steak with spaggeti and olive oil


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

homemade pie with cheese, chocolate, ice cream


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

Lots of pussy.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 6, 2016)

Pizza, pizza, cheeze, ice cream, peanut butter, tons of caramelized milk sause...


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pizza!


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Brisket sandwiches loaded with bbq sauce.


----------

